# Help with training



## gimley (Aug 25, 2008)

I am new to BJJ and attend class 2 days a week 2 hour sessions each time and it is a awesome workout i love it.
I also do the gym 4 days a week light cv and medium to heavy weights, i am not a small guy at 96kg but am strong.

I am noticing that it does not matter how strong you are in BJJ it is about leverage and timing which is great.

To my question though, can anyone recomend some training i could do at the gym to help with my BJJ, i aint the most flexiable guy in the world but i am getting better.

Thanks for the help


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2008)

Flexibility certainly helps, esp. in the legs! Cardio is probably the biggest issue at this point, so you can keep rolling.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2008)

Flexibility is good.  Core strength is great.  

While strong arms and legs helps, a strong core is really going to serve you well.  Pay attention to your back, too.  A strong core isn't just your abs.  It's your obliques and your back, too.  

If you want the best, most valuable DVD you can buy, check out Grapplearts.com and buy the Grappling Drills DVD.  it's awesome.  You'll gain agility and strength specific to grappling.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 5, 2008)

Cardio is great. You need that so that you can last long enough to pull off your moves. after that, stretch, stretch, stretch. you need to also jump rope to build your legs so that you can transition from gaurd and what not. Good luck


----------



## Skpotamus (Sep 6, 2008)

Try getting a heavy bag and doing guard drills.  http://www.lockflow.com/article_view.php?id=2031  for more info.  I added lifting the heavy bag with my hips into it as well.  (they have a lot of good drills on that site)

Work on compound lifts that work the body as one unit and force your core to stabilize.  Look into Turkish Get ups and Overhead squats as a core supplement to your normal lifting.  Check out scrapper's bodyweight workouts for body weight core training http://www.trainforstrength.com/

Stretch out a lot.  Get a good book on flexibility for martial arts, I recommend Thomas Kurz or Pavel Tsatsouline.  

Honestly though, if you just stuck with the drilling you get in your normal BJJ classes, you'll be fine.


----------

